

GCC 4.7.1 released - PopaL
http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.7/

======
copx
Final Windows binaries will soon be available here:

[http://sourceforge.net/projects/mingwbuilds/files/windows-
ho...](http://sourceforge.net/projects/mingwbuilds/files/windows-host/4.7.1/)
(Prerelease binaries already available)

I post this link because it took me a long time to find quality Windows builds
of GCC. There are many places which offer GCC for Windows, but most of the
builds have problems. These ones are the best IMHO.

Project Description from <http://sourceforge.net/projects/mingwbuilds/>

Snapshots and releases builds of the MinGW compiler that use CRT & WinAPI from
the mingw-w64 project.

Builds support the following features: \- OpenMP \- LTO \- Graphite \- std
Concurrency \- Native TLS Callbacks \- Wide-Character Startup (-municode) \-
32-bit and 64-bit Windows \- Multilib toolchains \- Cross-compiling from
x86_64 for i686 and vice versa.

~~~
Keyframe
I tend to grab MinGW from <http://nuwen.net/mingw.html> Have you looked at
that yet?

------
dhx
Bugs fixed in this _minor_ bugfix release:

[http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED&...](http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED&resolution=FIXED&target_milestone=4.7.1)

The exciting release announcement:

<http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2012-06/msg00198.html>

And more relevant to those that missed the gcc-4.7.0 release announcement,
C++11 support as of 4.7:

<http://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx0x.html>

C++11 features new to 4.7 are:

* Non-static data member initializers

* Template aliases

* Delegating constructors

* User-defined literals

* Extended friend declarations

* Explicit virtual overrides

~~~
ajross
Indeed, I was wondering why this was on the front page. It's just a point
release. If you want to try gcc 4.7, just install Fedora 17.

------
simfoo
Wow, lots of progress with C++11 support.

<http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.7/changes.html>

------
jknupp
Helpfully, the changes page for 4.7.1 points at 4.7 changes, which confused me
for a minute because I was sure I had read these before...

